# Sheer Minerals



## braidey (Oct 16, 2008)

Do you plan to buy anything from this collection?
I am looking at So Ceylon  and Petticoat IF they show up on me NW45


----------



## ohsoshy (Oct 16, 2008)

I ordered Petticoat and So Ceylon, but now I'm having second thoughts about So Ceylon


----------



## seymone25 (Oct 16, 2008)

I am around NW45/NW50 and So ceylon is gorgeous. It is like a bronzy pink on my skintone.


----------



## Lovey99 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_I am around NW45/NW50 and So ceylon is gorgeous. It is like a bronzy pink on my skintone._

 

I am going to try So Ceylon now.... you are about my color.  What color of MUFE HD Foundation do you wear?


----------



## aziajs (Oct 17, 2008)

So Ceylon!


----------



## vmb8706 (Oct 17, 2008)

so ceylon is what i'am thinking about trying


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 17, 2008)

So Ceylon reminded me too much of Warmed, which I alread have..so I passed on it...I did order Petticoat I tried it on in the store and I really liked it.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 17, 2008)

NW45 lady checking in. I got So Ceylon, Petticoat, Gold Deposit, Mineralize Loose Foundation in Deep Dark, and Lucent Sheersheen powder. I have not tried Petticoat yet as I had to order it online because for some reason its not available in stores here in Australia.. I'm sure it will be lovely though. I LOVE everything else I got. I'm a total MSF junkie. I till try to post swatches of everything on Sunday >_<


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_NW45 lady checking in. I got So Ceylon, Petticoat, Gold Deposit, Mineralize Loose Foundation in Deep Dark, and Lucent Sheersheen powder. I have not tried Petticoat yet as I had to order it online because for some reason its not available in stores here in Australia.. I'm sure it will be lovely though. I LOVE everything else I got. I'm a total MSF junkie. I till try to post swatches of everything on Sunday >_<_

 
You didn't think Lucent looked ashy?  It seemed a little light to me.  How do you plan to wear it?


----------



## Lapis (Oct 17, 2008)

I already own Gold Deposit so I don't need it but I love it, I use it when I want a sheer glow a little goes a looonnnnng way, I'm NW45
My cart has So Ceylon, Petticoat, Deep Dark foundation and Sheerbronze, I think I'll pick up the first 2 tomorrow cause I'm bad at stretching my hauls


----------



## ohsoshy (Oct 17, 2008)

I missed the UPS guy today, so I have to wait until tomorrow to get my package from the office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. However I'm glad to hear that so many like So Ceylon


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 17, 2008)

i got petticoat and so ceylon


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_You didn't think Lucent looked ashy?  It seemed a little light to me.  How do you plan to wear it?_

 
I've worn it a few times now as a cheekbone highlight and have not noticed any ashiness. I use my 109 to pick up a little dab and buff it in. You don't really need much. I might try it out with the skunk brush tomorrow.


----------



## amber_j (Oct 18, 2008)

I got So Ceylon. This shows as a gorgeous bronze/peach/pink on me, and gives a more subdued highlight than Warmed, which I find a bit too sparkly. I passed on Gold Deposit as I found it way too sparkly and chunky.

I decided not to go for Petticoat and the MA agreed with me - we both thought it was too light. I'm now having second thoughts given that so many of you are giving it such positive ratings. Might go back and actually try it on my face. I've been looking for a nice pink cheek colour for about 2 years now!


----------



## JupiterRising (Oct 19, 2008)

I got So Ceylon, even though I have the original launch one but it looks different.  I also picked up Petticoat cause I loved my first one, it's beautiful  especially if you can get one with more berry in it.  Lucent looked too much like Shimpagne which is just much too shimmery and ashy.  Gold Deposit I already have and it the glitter is chunky.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Oct 19, 2008)

I got So  Ceylon, Petticoat, Zoom Lash Lofty Brown, Drizzlegold, Sunspill, Peach Haze, Sheerbronze... but Gold Deposit isn't available online? Are you all finding it in MAC stores or counters? Maybe I need to check out my counter here.


----------



## Lovey99 (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_I got So  Ceylon, Petticoat, Zoom Lash Lofty Brown, Drizzlegold, Sunspill, Peach Haze, Sheerbronze... but Gold Deposit isn't available online? Are you all finding it in MAC stores or counters? Maybe I need to check out my counter here._

 

It is online...  Go to Products-->Mineralize-->Mineralize Skinfinish


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank You!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Oct 19, 2008)

Just purchased it!!


----------



## Lovey99 (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_Just purchased it!!_

 

No problem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I hope you like it


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Oct 19, 2008)

I hope so too! I just did a search and see some complaining that the glitter is too chunky...


----------



## KatRosier (Oct 19, 2008)

I love petticoat layered over peachykeen. I have to really layer it on to get it to show up if I wear it on its own though. I'm NC43.5 btw.


----------



## lsperry (Oct 20, 2008)

I already have Petticoat and Gold Deposit; purchased So Ceylon. Love them all! 

Am going this Thursday to get Sheerbronze Sheersheen loose powder.

I'm NW45.


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 21, 2008)

I got Petticoat and I wanted+needed So Ceylon but they were out of them! And I still want it!


----------



## amourbliss (Oct 21, 2008)

I got petticoat and love how it looks on my nw55 skin.


----------



## MacMe4ever (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm nw45/nw50... and I got Petticoat, So Ceylon, and Sheer Bronze... and I think I may go back for Lucent.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 25, 2008)

I finally got my Petticoat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so pretttty but I wish it had more of the Raspberry veining in it. I do love all of my new MSF's though. I can't wait to get the Hair collection ones next.

I also just want to express my joy at finally getting to trial the SPF15 Mineral Foundation. It is so wonderful, a great alternative to Studio Fix Powder. I got the Deep Dark shade and it seems to be the perfect match for my NW45 skin. It goes on really evenly as well with my Too Faced kabuki >_<  Overall I give this collection two thumbs up


----------



## Miss Virtue (Oct 25, 2008)

Reading through the thread has made me want to go back and try out the sheersheen powders again, initially I found lucent too pink and "ashy looking" and sheerbronze too bright and shimmery, so as a kind of compromise I got Petticoat which I felt lies nicely in between the two.

How are ladies applying the sheersheens?


----------



## safi (Oct 25, 2008)

i bought Petticoat today..it is sooooooooo pretty.  So Ceylon is gorgeous as well, but I wanted to try something different.  Plus I don't want to look too bronzy as we move into the winter months, i'm already pretty bronze as it is.


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 26, 2008)

I got the sheerbronze powder by default and I LOVE it, it's much warmer and glitzy than Nars Albatross which I love.


----------



## Lovey99 (Oct 26, 2008)

I bought Petticoat yesterday.... GORGEOUS

nw47


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_I got the sheerbronze powder by default and I LOVE it_

 
 I got it too... it is soooo beautiful! I wore it on Friday and got many compliments.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 26, 2008)

is the sheerbronze powder like BE's mineral veil?


----------



## stronqerx (Oct 26, 2008)

i went yesterday to the mac counter and picked up so ceylon. When i first saw it i thought it would be too dark on me (im a nw20) but the MA said it was fine and i tried it on and it looks so pretty, my MSF collecion is growing ! LOL I so wanna go back for petticoat


----------



## lovely333 (Oct 29, 2008)

I was wondering if any of you have soft and gentle. The ma recomended this with gingerly blush


----------



## Kunalini (Oct 29, 2008)

Im an NC 43 and I tried So Ceylon and I wasn't that impressed...there was soo much hype around it and I missed out on it the first time it was released but like i said when I tried it on in the store it was just meh... but now I'm thinking I'll prally regret not buying it ... have any of the othe NC 43 peeps tried it? bought it ? and what is the verdict?!


----------



## budafly_kisz (Nov 2, 2008)

After reading this-I'm NC50-I'm getting so ceylon and petticoat..not sure about gold deposit-how are you all wearing that?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm an NC30 and I got Petticoat. It's the most beautiful colour I've ever tried. I want to also try So Ceylon. Anyone around my skin tone has it? Does it look orange at all?


----------



## nunu (Nov 9, 2008)

Bumping this thread, i want to know how are you liking these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I skipped warmed msf because i have global glow do i need so ceylon??

TIA


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't own Global Glow, but So Ceylon is slightly rose on me, so I HTH.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 11, 2008)

nunu I also don't have global glow. so ceylon is so pretty so I would say if you're a fan of the MSF get it anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As soon as you see a good FOTD w/ it you're going to regret not getting it.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Dec 20, 2008)

After reading post after post about Petticoat, I went to a counter a few days ago to buy it.  The MA tested it on my face and we both looked at each other with that Uh Oh look.  It was way too pink for my yellow undertones and clashed something fierce.  I feel cheated because everyone loves it so much.


----------



## amber_j (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvinMyMAC* 

 
_After reading post after post about Petticoat, I went to a counter a few days ago to buy it. The MA tested it on my face and we both looked at each other with that Uh Oh look. It was way too pink for my yellow undertones and clashed something fierce. I feel cheated because everyone loves it so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no! I gave in to temptation and bought a Petticoat, which should be delivered this morning. I'm going to play around with it this weekend and *make* it work for me. lol...

I also take back what I said about Gold Deposit. I went back to the MAC store and a different MA found me a less glittery one. The MSF I have gives a much finer shimmery finish, but you only need a teeny tiny amount if you want to avoid recreating a 70s Soul Train look.

I really want to get a backup So Ceylon. It's my HG MSF, and the only one that's not sold out on the UK MAC website. Please tell me I don't need to buy a backup! My name is amber_j. I have too much MAC and I need help!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 20, 2008)

[email protected]!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luvin I wear Petticoat with Stark Naked (beautiful!!!), LoveJoy, Coygirl, Fashion Frenzy and a couple other blushes. I would say if you're a fan of MSF get it anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Dec 20, 2008)

I went on to buy Gold Deposit and I found a NYC dupe of Petticoat which is what I really wanted the real one to do - a nice glow without as much glitter.  I'm gonna give it another try though before I offically throw in the towel on it.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Oh no! I gave in to temptation and bought a Petticoat, which should be delivered this morning. I'm going to play around with it this weekend and *make* it work for me. lol...

I also take back what I said about Gold Deposit. I went back to the MAC store and a different MA found me a less glittery one. The MSF I have gives a much finer shimmery finish, but you only need a teeny tiny amount if you want to avoid recreating a 70s Soul Train look.

I really want to get a backup So Ceylon. It's my HG MSF, and the only one that's not sold out on the UK MAC website. Please tell me I don't need to buy a backup! My name is amber_j. I have too much MAC and I need help!_

 
^Your not the only one. I want a backup of So Ceylon as well and I use it everyday to mix it with Dollymix and Stark Naked blush.


----------



## amber_j (Dec 23, 2008)

^ I got my backup of So Ceylon delivered today! I feel slightly calmer now.

I've also had a chance to play around with Petticoat. It's incredibly pigmented! The first time I looked awful - like a little dolly with bright swathes of colour on her cheeks. Now I think I've got the handle of it, but I still need practice. It has a lovely golden sheen to it, and the berry colour... mwah! This might take the place of Breezy in my 'Snow White for a Brown Girl' look.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 24, 2008)

You did? Awesome! I might have to order a backup of So Ceylon soon before they are gone after I try to get my hands on the Dame Edna collection.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvinMyMAC* 

 
_After reading post after post about Petticoat, I went to a counter a few days ago to buy it.  The MA tested it on my face and we both looked at each other with that Uh Oh look.  It was way too pink for my yellow undertones and clashed something fierce.  I feel cheated because everyone loves it so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have the same problem with Petticoat! It's just too...too "pink" on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I still love it and think it is so pretty, I just wish I could find a way to make it work. On the other hand, So Ceylon is wonderful. Definitely a HG product for me.


----------



## sja103 (Dec 25, 2008)

I have petticoat, loveee it. Do you guys think a back up is neccesary? Everyone says it's sold out at their mac counter but I just bought mine a week or so ago. Should I get a backup?


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 25, 2008)

Isn't it perm now?


----------



## sja103 (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_Isn't it perm now?_

 
Hm I thought it was l/e. Maybe I was wrong ah.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_Isn't it perm now?_

 
Not to my knowledge.  Unless this is a recent decision only Soft & Gentle and Gold Deposit are perm.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 25, 2008)

OK... thought all of them were. It's available on the mac website.


----------



## lukinamama (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm an NC30 and I got Petticoat. It's the most beautiful colour I've ever tried. I want to also try So Ceylon. Anyone around my skin tone has it? Does it look orange at all?_

 

aren't you nw30
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? I am nw30 too and So Ceylon doesn't turn to any orange on me


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 25, 2008)

Soft and Getle and Gold Deposit are the only two that are perm. So Ceylon and Petticoat are LE. Better get some backups before they are gone. I'm going to get a backup of So Ceylon soon.


----------

